# Norfolk Farmhouse, Jan 15



## Black Shuck (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi Folkses,,,,,,,, Me is back!....... Right then, here's a weird one!.... I can find absolutely no history whatsoever for this possibly Georgian Farmhouse that resides in deepest darkest Norfolkshire. I honestly thought my exploring days were over until I saw this beauty. Remote in it's entirety, the house seems to be perpendicular style and comprises what looked almost like three rural cottages knocked into one large farmhouse. Surrounded by what looked like a substancial red brick wall with a wooden gate, it reminded me almost of a kitchen garden scenario. Anyhoo less inane waffle........ Many thanks go to a new found friend Urbanmyth,,.......... The pics


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 29, 2015)

nice to see you back on the hunt  nice shots too


----------



## URBANMYTH (Jan 29, 2015)

Epic a legend returns what an awesome set of photos well done mate. love the ivy window never noticed that!!!


----------



## Black Shuck (Jan 29, 2015)

URBANMYTH said:


> Epic a legend returns what an awesome set of photos well done mate. love the ivy window never noticed that!!!



Aaaw thanks Urban, it's good to be back!....Thanks for your insight and help. I'm indebted!


----------



## URBANMYTH (Jan 29, 2015)

no worries just glad your back mate


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 30, 2015)

Glad to see you back! Fantastic pics! 
There always seems to be an Aga wherever you go! 
Excellent stuff, thanks for sharing


----------



## oldscrote (Jan 30, 2015)

Welcome home Shucky,that's nice that is,love the window shutters definitely a Georgian touch there.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 30, 2015)

Wow! what a beauty and clean as well, A quality find.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jan 30, 2015)

mockingbird said:


> nice to see you back on the hunt  nice shots too



Thanks Mockingbird. This was an absolute gem of a house.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jan 30, 2015)

flyboys90 said:


> Wow! what a beauty and clean as well, A quality find.



Thanks Flyboys, the Aga was one of the nicest I've ever seen. Even better condition than the one that was in Bessingham years ago!


----------



## Black Shuck (Jan 30, 2015)

oldscrote said:


> Welcome home Shucky,that's nice that is,love the window shutters definitely a Georgian touch there.



Thanks Scrote, home is where the heart is apparently. I really loved this place, I was very surprised the shutters were still in situ to be honest with you!


----------



## LittleOz (Jan 30, 2015)

Lovely light coming through that window. Welcome back!


----------



## Black Shuck (Jan 30, 2015)

Cheers Oz, we were very lucky with the weather . Was a good day out!


----------



## LadyPandora (Jan 30, 2015)

What a nice find 
Thanks for sharing.
X


----------



## HughieD (Jan 30, 2015)

Wow. What a find. How do these lovely houses get to be in these situations? Great set of pictures. Particularly like shot 5 of the window looking out.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jan 30, 2015)

HughieD said:


> Wow. What a find. How do these lovely houses get to be in these situations? Great set of pictures. Particularly like shot 5 of the window looking out.[/QUOTE
> Thanks Hughie, I didn't quite realise I'd taken this one. The whole of the front facade of the house was covered in what appeared to be a dead Virginia Creeper.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 1, 2015)

HughieD said:


> Wow. What a find. How do these lovely houses get to be in these situations? .



As some of you here may know I have family farming connections, both in North Yorkshire and Norfolk/Suffolk. The answer to the above question by HughieD is in fact very simple - all one has to do is research the history of the buying and selling of the lands associated with the farmhouse and workers cottages (if relevant). One will always see the same pattern emerging - Somebody buys land and builds a farmhouse and yard with stables etc for work horses and equipment and there will be workers' cottages on the outer reaches of the estate if the acreage is large. As farming changed and became more mechanised, the richer arable farmers expanded by buying up the neighbouring farms. This inevitably meant that eventually the farmhouses on the acquired lands were not needed - the advent of motorised transport for the workers meant that turning the house into workers' habitation was not really cost effective or needed. Thus the unneeded house(s) stood empty. In more recent times the movement of people into towns and factories, local planning laws etc have not really helped to keep these places habited. Fortunately for my relations, the location of two redundant farmhouses on their lands has meant that they could be converted to holiday lets - for families who want to spend time on a working farm. Sadly this option is not always available to some landowners - planning, years of decay associated with standing empty etc,. sealing the fate of many such places.

A search of local land/farm sales will give you a good idea of why this place stands like it does today.


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 1, 2015)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> As some of you here may know I have family farming connections, both in North Yorkshire and Norfolk/Suffolk. The answer to the above question by HughieD is in fact very simple - all one has to do is research the history of the buying and selling of the lands associated with the farmhouse and workers cottages (if relevant). One will always see the same pattern emerging - Somebody buys land and builds a farmhouse and yard with stables etc for work horses and equipment and there will be workers' cottages on the outer reaches of the estate if the acreage is large. As farming changed and became more mechanised, the richer arable farmers expanded by buying up the neighbouring farms. This inevitably meant that eventually the farmhouses on the acquired lands were not needed - the advent of motorised transport for the workers meant that turning the house into workers' habitation was not really cost effective or needed. Thus the unneeded house(s) stood empty. In more recent times the movement of people into towns and factories, local planning laws etc have not really helped to keep these places habited. Fortunately for my relations, the location of two redundant farmhouses on their lands has meant that they could be converted to holiday lets - for families who want to spend time on a working farm. Sadly this option is not always available to some landowners - planning, years of decay associated with standing empty etc,. sealing the fate of many such places.
> 
> A search of local land/farm sales will give you a good idea of why this place stands like it does today.



Thanks for the intuitive description Dirus


----------



## Red Mole (Mar 27, 2015)

Nicely done!


----------



## Dhavilland (Jun 26, 2015)

cracking farmhouse you could just move in there, did you not get any of the up stairs?


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 27, 2015)

HughieD said:


> Wow. What a find. How do these lovely houses get to be in these situations? Great set of pictures. Particularly like shot 5 of the window looking out.



Thanks Hughie! This is one of my fave's!


----------



## Dwg3377 (Jun 28, 2015)

It's amazing being in Norfolk myself, not been able to find this!!


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 29, 2015)

Dwg3377 said:


> It's amazing being in Norfolk myself, not been able to find this!![/Q
> 
> Research is half the fun DWG! As always, google is your friend!


----------

